# any advice on my stray...??



## mjablonska (Feb 2, 2006)

So about 6 weeks ago I have trapped this wild stray kitten around 10 months old ????...
she is terrified ...I have 3 other rescued kittens from taht same place and they got very good........That black cat is just a piece of work.....he is eating and he is grooming himself..the problem is he is crying a lot ...and it is terrible......i
t is sitting in my nice warm basement with other 3 cats which it doesn't like.....now I don't know what to do:
set the trap have him neuter and release at the same place i took it ..but it will not get any food there.....back to the dumpster
-neuter him and realease at my backyard where there is that semi feral who hates other cats.....I was gonna take care of him but these kittens have "found " me........
-i could let her go at my girlfriend place but i don't trust her she may forget to feed this cat....she is not an animal lover.....or bring to other people place and put outside where they could feed it..... no vets care or anything fancy like this
-wait maybe years when it will get tame...it is young but it seems to be a tough one......
she could have safe home with me but she loks very unhappy...I am really so puzzled..............and make my cats upset too with this howling thorought the night.......


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Is she howling when she is caged only? 
When I rescued Buick he was fine at first when I locked him up (during Intros) but then he just got so annoyed with being caged/locked in the bathroom and would howl and cry til I let him out. 

It's only been 6 weeks (I know it prob seems longr huh?!  ) but do you really think it would take _years _to tame her?

Good for you for saving her! :thumb


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mjablonska, How is the feral kitten doing now? Are you trying to tame her?


----------

